# St. Clements Island State Park?



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

My wife's uncle is taking me out on his boat tomorrow. We're planning on fishing around St. Clements island. Usually we drift/bottom fish for Croaker but we're going to try for some Rock. I noticed the drop off right at the southwest point of the island using Stinky-Pete's old suggestion of EarthNC.com. Thanks Pete  . Anyone fished there for Rockfish this time of year? Any suggestions? Any and all would be appreciated. Thanks. Best of luck to all this weekend by the way.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck! Nice find.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

http://mapserver.mytopo.com/homepag...e/index.cfm&bpid=MAP0060030900&latlontype=DMS

The submerged island, with a deep drop off - nice!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Pete. You ROCK!!! Thanks


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Any reports of croakers off the pier?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

FishingKid said:


> Any reports of croakers off the pier?


Don't know, are you even aloud to fish from the pier? Seems like a quiet spot.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeaa But It Closes At Dark' Couple Years Ago We Killed The Croakers On BW And Squid During The Day'


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

FishingKid said:


> Yeaa But It Closes At Dark' Couple Years Ago We Killed The Croakers On BW And Squid During The Day'


Interesting. Most of the time, they only bite deep during the day.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

The pier closed at 8 pm due to fights and gun play few years ago, I went there one morning last year trash , beer cans and bottles were all over the place somebody even tried to burn the pier down 
One thing is curtain residents did not do that


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

supercast said:


> The pier closed at 8 pm due to fights and gun play few years ago, I went there one morning last year trash , beer cans and bottles were all over the place somebody even tried to burn the pier down
> One thing is curtain residents did not do that


Supercast, please do not hijack this thread with your hatred of the "outsiders." 

This thread is_ not about_ people making a mess - it's about fishing. Take it somewhere else, thanks.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

supercast said:


> The pier closed at 8 pm due to fights and gun play few years ago, I went there one morning last year trash , beer cans and bottles were all over the place somebody even tried to burn the pier down
> One thing is curtain residents did not do that


How much time did youu spend cleaning up? Old-school P&S members used to "brag" about how much better we left our fishing spots. Lets be about setting an example...AGAIN...


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Got the old skunk. Had one knock down but lots him before the fight really got started. We tried all a good 5 to 10 miles all over the area around the island but nothing. Did see 2 keepers being landed by a boat passing us and another dink that was release by another boat but other than that, we didn't see or hear anything else in that area. We were thinking of heading south but with the potential thread of bad weather and wind we decided to stay closer. Uncle's friends who had faster boats went south near the mouth of the Potomac and all caught their limit. Shoulda coulda woulda. Lol.

It was a beautiful day and had a great time with my wife's Uncle talking smack. We got back just in time. By the time we brought the boat back, clean up put everything away, it started raining the clouds looked mean.

As for the Croaker, he hasn't heard of anyone catching them up that far yet. He said wait another 2 weeks or so and we'll tear into them. 

As for the pier at St. Clements Island, I've never seen anyone fish there. We've fished off a boat right near the island and been on the island to take the kids swimming (at least 5 times a year the past 4 years). I've seem plenty of boats dock there to tour the island. I've seen plenty of boaters drifting or bottom fishing off their boats right off the island. I've never had any issues there. I'm not sure why anyone would fish there on the pier when they can fish off the boat in which they would have had to come to the island with at better spots. 

I'll ask my Uncle if he's heard of any trouble there since he spends most weekends in that area. Though I'm sure he would have told me since he's super protective of my kids. 

Any hoots. I hope everyone else had better luck than I did. Next time. Lol


----------

